# I have an open spot on a swiftsure race boat



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

The captain I race with frequently now has an open spot on his boat for the upcoming swiftsure race. He's got some solid crew, some eager and intermediate folks but he needs one more solid experienced crewmember.

Must:
1: Be mentally stable, and low key. Everybody is calm on this boat.
2: Must be comfortable flying a spinnaker on a 40ft boat at night. 
3: Must be comfortable being the one driving while doing #2 and not jybing the boat.

Preferably has one swiftsure before and can race the next 2 Thursdays to get used to the boat and crew.

Interested? Reply here or PM me. No garuntees, as my skipper may not take aboard someone he's never met, but then again, he might....

BTW, here is the boat (Catalina 400):
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/1751146-post2823.html

MedSailor


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

MedSailor said:


> 3: Must be comfortable being the one driving while doing #2 and not jybing the boat.


So I take it you guys keep a bucket and TP at the helm?


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> So I take it you guys keep a bucket and TP at the helm?


If you have to ask, clearly you haven't practiced the procedure.

Silly cushy cruiser.... 

MedSailor


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

That's just too funny...I took it the same way Smack, but he meant "2: Must be comfortable flying a spinnaker on a 40ft boat at night."


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

We've all heard that many sailors go overboard with their **** in their hand, or in other words, while doing #1.

I'm pretty sure that when a boat sinks, it's fair to say that the sailor is doing #2.

MedSailor


----------



## denniscloutier (Mar 27, 2014)

No, you accidentally gybe the boat, and THEN you do #2!


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

OK, probably 99% of you have heard this joke, but just in case.....

The stout merchant ship was set on by a pirate ship. The captain asked the first mate to bring him his red shirt. They successfully fought off the pirates and sailed on.

The next day the stout merchant ship was set on by two pirate ships. The captain asked the first mate to bring him his red shirt. They successfully fought off the pirates and sailed on.

The first mate asked him "Why do you always ask for your red shirt when we encounter pirates?"

The captain replied "So that if I am injured in battle the crew will not see my wounds and become frightened because their captain is hurt."

The next day the stout merchant ship was set upon by TEN pirate ships. The captain asked the first mate to bring him his brown pants.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds like a shed load of fun, alas a new baby means no Swiftsure for me this year.


----------

